# Prewar schwinn double diamond



## spomalley86 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey cabers, 
I recently purchased this schwinn double diamond and I'm curious as to what specific model it is.  It has the cycleplane rear carrier and a locking Springer fork.  The bike has original paint and looks to be mostly complete with the exception of the seat and front lighter fender bomb? Any information would help be greatly appreciated.  I'm working on getting more pics,  I apologize for the poor imagery.  
Sean


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 31, 2018)

Name on badge and serial number would help along with more pics


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2018)

Don't look like a double diamond to me? '38 C Mod? V/r Shawn


----------



## spomalley86 (Jul 31, 2018)

What is the difference between the double diamond and the model c?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 31, 2018)

spomalley86 said:


> What is the difference between the double diamond and the model c?



Seatstays don't look straight to me, so thinking it's not a DD like Shawn said above. I kinda dig the C-Models tho, especially those fender darts. Nice find


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 31, 2018)

As Mike said on a Double Diamond the seat stays are straight. There are other differences as well but I'll let the true Schwinn experts run those down for you. V/r Shawn

Double Diamond (1935 Cycleplane)






1938 BC


----------



## saladshooter (Jul 31, 2018)

The two triangles creating one diamond is much more confusing to me than the double diamonds on your bikes seat tube. I say continue calling it a double diamond. Sweet bike!


----------



## Dave K (Jul 31, 2018)

Defiantly a BC.  Correct light is an aluminum front load torpedo.


----------



## Dave K (Jul 31, 2018)

Be extremely careful with the white paint on the fenders.  It will sometime wipe off with one pass when polishing.


----------



## spomalley86 (Jul 31, 2018)

Thanks guys,  I'm going to pass this one off fairly soon.  I'm in the market for 50's chevy.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 2, 2018)

spomalley86 said:


> Thanks guys,  I'm going to pass this one off fairly soon.  I'm in the market for 50's chevy.



Put a price on it and list in the For Sale section. V/r Shawn


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 2, 2018)

Will do


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 2, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Seatstays don't look straight to me, so thinking it's not a DD like Shawn said above. I kinda dig the C-Models tho, especially those fender darts. Nice find




And the crust. ❤️❤️


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 2, 2018)

Just out of curiosity what’s with the holes in the bottom of the tank? I had a Similar bike and I don’t remember the tank having them.


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm honestly not sure,  I'm about 1600 miles away from it,  my dad's customer picked it up for 5 dollars at an estate sale.  I have yet to see it in person


----------



## the tinker (Aug 3, 2018)

Buy of the week, for 5 bucks.....by the way , nice feet.


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 3, 2018)

Lol thanks,  I'll forward the compliments to my mom


----------



## saladshooter (Aug 3, 2018)

So where is the bike located currently?


----------



## spomalley86 (Aug 4, 2018)

Bike is in chicago,  I'm traveling for work and I'm in spokane Washington


----------



## scooter_trasher (Aug 5, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> Just out of curiosity what’s with the holes in the bottom of the tank? I had a Similar bike and I don’t remember the tank having them.



Headlight conduit ? Bottom tank strap?


----------



## Dave K (Aug 5, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> Headlight conduit ?



This bike would have had a large bolt aluminum torpedo so no conduit.


----------



## ZE52414 (Aug 5, 2018)

scooter_trasher said:


> Headlight conduit ? Bottom tank strap?



My tank had a small hole for thin wires. Nothing like that.  Looks like a tank strap to me. Maybe that’s how the bc models were made.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 6, 2018)

It’s the sound hole for the horn...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 6, 2018)

Great bicycle find ..... Let me know if you want to double your money ...


----------



## Greg Kozak (Aug 6, 2018)




----------

